# 2002 altima no wipers(more)



## marknoteware (Feb 17, 2005)

40k miles and no problem history.
On a cold start, the headlamps came on with the switch "off", the wipers are inoperable at any switch position, instrument lights are on full bright and do not respond to the dimmer switch, and turn signal (dash) indicators don't work...but the turn signal lamps function.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Mark Noteware


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Definitly sounds like something in the fusebox, a cold joint or similar. 

Does it stay this way and then change to normal while you are driving or does it come back to normal after turning the car off and then back on?


----------



## marknoteware (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark said:


> Definitly sounds like something in the fusebox, a cold joint or similar.
> 
> Does it stay this way and then change to normal while you are driving or does it come back to normal after turning the car off and then back on?


Stays this way while driving. I've checked all the fuses, at Drivers kick panel and under hood. I'm thinking it could be a relay. Where can I get a schematic of the relay panel (under hood, pass side) ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## marknoteware (Feb 17, 2005)

*bcm*

the dealer replaced the Body Control Module at a cost of $600.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

ouch, shouoldnt that be warrantied?


----------



## marknoteware (Feb 17, 2005)

I have an appointment with the service mgr on Friday morning.. I'll let you know how I make out.

Mark


----------

